# El Shaarawy: gol di tacco in Roma - Frosinone. Video.



## admin (30 Gennaio 2016)

Gol alla Ibrahimovic segnato da Stephan El Shaarawy, con il tacco spalle alla porta, nel match di Serie A tra Roma e Frosinone.

Video del gol qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (30 Gennaio 2016)




----------



## MilanLover (30 Gennaio 2016)

Classico


----------



## uoteghein (30 Gennaio 2016)

eh ma è troppo scarso per questo Milan. LOL
Tra l'altro è più in forma fisica lui di tutti gli ex giocatori che annoveriamo in rosa.


----------



## Djici (30 Gennaio 2016)

Non lo dico per un gol di tacco... che poi magari non giochera piu fino a maggio... ma mi sarebbe piaciuto provare almeno una volta Elsha a sinistra e Jack a destra in questo 442.
Almeno uno volta.

Ad Elsha si doveva togliere il peso del gol e farlo giocare a centrocampo a fare avanti-indietro per 90 minuti come ha sempre fatto da noi.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (30 Gennaio 2016)

Sempre detto che deve giocare vicino alla porta, è uno spreco come esterno come se si mettesse Bacca in quel ruolo


----------



## MaschioAlfa (30 Gennaio 2016)

Ottimo... Così magari a giugno i romani ci fanno un pensierino per giugno


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (30 Gennaio 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non lo dico per un gol di tacco... che poi magari non giochera piu fino a maggio... ma mi sarebbe piaciuto provare almeno una volta Elsha a sinistra e Jack a destra in questo 442.
> Almeno uno volta.
> 
> Ad Elsha si doveva togliere il peso del gol e farlo giocare a centrocampo a fare avanti-indietro per 90 minuti come ha sempre fatto da noi.



Un esterno non si può trovare in quella situazione per segnare, se non raramente


----------



## Ma che ooh (30 Gennaio 2016)

Bellissimo gol, però durante la partita non ha fatto chissa che oltre il gol, da rivedere


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Gennaio 2016)

Continua così almeno a giugno abbiamo trovato i polli a cui sbolognarlo


----------



## Ma che ooh (30 Gennaio 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Continua così almeno a giugno abbiamo trovato i polli a cui sbolognarlo



Tranquillo, che se si rompe torna da voi


----------



## MarcoG (30 Gennaio 2016)

opinione mia.. goal fortunoso ma giocatore migliore di metà dell'attuale rosa del Milan...


----------



## DavidGoffin (31 Gennaio 2016)

Sempre la stessa solita storia che si ripete, sarà il solito ne carne ne pesce tra qualche mese vedrete. Piuttosto mi sarei preso ad occhi chiuso Gervinho, quello sì che era un gran giocatore! A Roma non capiscono nulla


----------



## Dany20 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Bel gol. Speriamo trovi la continuità giusta.


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Bellissimo gol, però durante la partita non ha fatto chissa che oltre il gol, da rivedere



Quoto, cioè è un bel gol, però non si giudica un giocatore dopo una partita col frosinone (con tutto il rispetto). Vediamo qualche altra partita.


----------



## Ma che ooh (31 Gennaio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Quoto, cioè è un bel gol, però non si giudica un giocatore dopo una partita col frosinone (con tutto il rispetto). Vediamo qualche altra partita.



Mi ero fatto fregare da Digne , che giocò la prima partita sontuosa con la Juve, per poi pian pianino far vedere i suoi limiti ( per carità , buonissimo terzino, il migliore dai tempi del primo Riise, però non è un fenomeno), non mi voglio far fregare ancora


----------



## Ma che ooh (31 Gennaio 2016)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Sempre la stessa solita storia che si ripete, sarà il solito ne carne ne pesce tra qualche mese vedrete. Piuttosto mi sarei preso ad occhi chiuso Gervinho, quello sì che era un gran giocatore! A Roma non capiscono nulla



Gervinho, preso più in giro che altro da tutti i tifosi avversari in serie a  
Comunque , ti do ragione sul fatto che per adesso ha fatto vedere più cose di El Shaarawy.


----------



## davoreb (31 Gennaio 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Continua così almeno a giugno abbiamo trovato i polli a cui sbolognarlo



Per fortuna che forse riusciamo a sbolognare elsha a poco più di 10 milioni.

Più o meno quello che ci serve per pagare l'ingaggio lordo delle nuove stelle Boateng + Balotelli.

Comunque tutti i giornali lo danno come migliore in campo ieri con Niangolan, io ho visto la partita come al solito ha il difetto di estraniarsi ma le giocate sono sempre buone.

Nella Roma che ha un minimo di gioco non è mai costretto a passarla indietro.


----------



## mr.wolf (31 Gennaio 2016)

film già visto, aspettiamo un mesetto poi vediamo


----------



## Jino (31 Gennaio 2016)

Bellissimo goal.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Gennaio 2016)

Quanto sono contento. Era tutto quello che gli serviva segnare un (bel) gol.
Ora finalmente può esplodere sotto la guida di un Allenatore importante. Per il resto ieri non ha nè brillato e nè giocato male, ha fatto il suo, ma segnando un gol importantissimo e bellissimo. Un bel 7 come voto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Gennaio 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non lo dico per un gol di tacco... che poi magari non giochera piu fino a maggio... ma mi sarebbe piaciuto provare almeno una volta Elsha a sinistra e Jack a destra in questo 442.
> Almeno uno volta.
> 
> *Ad Elsha si doveva togliere il peso del gol e farlo giocare a centrocampo a fare avanti-indietro per 90 minuti come ha sempre fatto da noi.*


Esatto, i goal che avrebbe fatto sarebbero dovuti essere un di più e non il dovere. L'ho sempre detto che El Sharaawy l'avrei ripreso, se non altro perché sarebbe stato perfetto nel centrocampo a 4.


----------



## sballotello (31 Gennaio 2016)

Se vuole giocare senza il peso del gol può sempre giocare in parrocchia.. Non credo che a Shevchenko sia mai stato detto di giocare liberamente senza avere il dovere di fare gol


----------



## davoreb (31 Gennaio 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Se vuole giocare senza il peso del gol può sempre giocare in parrocchia.. Non credo che a Shevchenko sia mai stato detto di giocare liberamente senza avere il dovere di fare gol



Sheva che è molto più forte è una prima punta, uno come Ribera che è un campione spesso è andato a malapena in doppia cifra.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Febbraio 2016)

Al solito, esordisce bene e poi si perderà...detto ciò mi auguro faccia benino e venga riscattato sennò ce lo ritroviamo di nuovo tra i piedi...
Niang al tempo sembrava peggio di lui, oggi direi che ha 10 volte la personalità del faraone..


----------

